# 2005 GTO wheel bolt spacing/ rotors



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been searching for parts for our GTO and found these rotors that show the bolt pattern is 4.72 inches or 5X120 MM. I know people were talking about bolt pattern for wheels. Is this an error-----Danfigg

Part Number: E35GD7299 2005-2006 GTO
MFR#: GD7299
EBC 3GD SPORT SLOTTED AND DIMPLED BRAKE DISCS, VENTED, BLACK ZINC, SET OF 2 -- 5 x 120 mm bolt hole pattern; 12.6 in. diameter; Features dimple drilled holes to eliminate rotor cracking, wide aperture slots that keep pads and rotors cooler, full width slots that help remove dirt, dust, debris, and water from the braking area and maintain a flat and parallel pad surface; With anti-corrosion coating that prevents ribbing and scoring of the rotor surface; Designed to eliminate rotor galling and improve brake efficiency; With EBC's limited 6-month or 10,000-mile warranty.


Part Number: CE120.62089 2005-2006 GTO
MFR#: 120.62089
CENTRIC PREMIUM BRAKE DISC, FLOATING TYPE, SOLD INDIVIDUALLY -- 5 x 4.72 in. bolt hole pattern; 12.58 in. outer diameter; 0.50 in. bolt size; 1.18 in. minimum thickness; Features double disc ground finish that ensures parallelism, eliminates run out, and provides near perfect disc thickness variation; Fully machined surfaces provide smoother, quieter stops, and longer brake pad life; OE specification center-split core castings offer proper heat transfer and thermal efficiency for improved braking power and safety; With superior black E-coating on all non-friction surface to provide long lasting corrosion protection; Meets or exceeds OEM standards; With Centric's limited 90-day or 3,000-mile warranty.

Location: Front


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Links where you found this?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

4.72 inches or 5X120 MM is correct for the GTO

Larry


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry but I clicked on a site and the link came up but The brand name is at the beginning of the part number EBC was one and Centric was the other. I am just bringing this to the GTO sites attention as I remember that there was a debate as to the wheel lug spacing. 5X120 as opposed to the BMW size and the american size of 5X4.75. Remember folks I just got my GTO on july 31 and I am catching up on the info. There is lot of info here and I have gone almost thru the whole site already. I think I have this vehicle down but I am never ashamed to ask questions or bring something like this to the attention of the group. I am asking a question as the the validation of the info I provided. If it is wrong than I think it should be shared and the correct info should be given----Danfigg


----------

